# chasing tail



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

i was sitting here on my bed watching my fish and the one was on the side just doing circles like a dog chasing its own and tail and i was like what in the world so i kept watching and watching and it kept doing it. it was funniest thing ive ever seen then, then i started to worry that my fish went crazy. wel i got up to feed my reds and boom there are eggs that she is guarding, what a pleasant surpise . so how do you know if they are fertile?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

You will see in a couple of days, small tails will appear. Also it would be a "he" because it is the male that gaurds the nest.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

they should be orange if fertile and yes thats the male.
wes


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

well they look clear to me so does that me infertile?


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

No, sometimes when my P's lay their eggs they are almost clear. Give it a couple of days


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

give er a few days they will start to sprout tails in about 3 days. if not well then daddy didn't do his job.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

what does the small tail look like?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

its the little tail looking thing poking out of the egg.


----------

